

Technophilia - dangoldin
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2009/06/technophilia.php

======
omouse
Marshall Mcluhan devotes a whole chapter to this topic in his book
_Understanding Media_ :
[http://books.google.com/books?id=R2bqSaC5TlkC&printsec=f...](http://books.google.com/books?id=R2bqSaC5TlkC&printsec=frontcover&dq=understanding+media&ei=IZYtSvzmMJj2MLDsiJMH#PPA45,M1)

 _"Now the point of this myth is the fact that men at once become fascinated
by any extensions of themselves in any material other than themselves"_

It's sad that this writer doesn't appear to have read it.

------
tjic
> to reinforce the seriousness of her misconduct, they took away her mobile
> phone. Immediately the girl became physically sick. Faint, nauseous, and so
> ill she couldn't get out of bed. It was if her parents had amputated a limb.
> And in a way they had.

Oh, the drama!

Taking away a cell phone is the same as taking away a limb?

PLEASE.

When I was 14 or so I was grounded and had my AD&D books taken away. It
sucked. I sulked.

It's only now, 23 years later, that I realize that I should have complained of
amputation!

Sheesh.

~~~
sp332
It's not the kid being dramatic, it's the author. And since he's trying to
write literature, he has the right. (Whether he's abused the right is another
question...)

~~~
tjic
> It's not the kid being dramatic, it's the author

100% agreed; I wasn't trying to suggest otherwise.

------
Technophilis
So a Technophilis is someone who shows symptoms of Technophilia ?

~~~
prospero
The word is 'technophile'.

